# Honda 24” track - help!



## LauraM (Dec 10, 2021)

I just went out on a limb and bought a Honda 24”track (new) hoping it would be awesome. So far it’s not. so far I want my 30 yr old one (not a Honda) back! The track slips (doesn’t grip the sidewalk - what’s the point of the track) 
the pins broke (I guess because of wet snow — seriously??) my old machine never broke.
Now I wish I had just gotten the carb rebuilt. 
is it the piece of *** I think it is?
(After spending $$$$$)
Help me to figure out how to love it!!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

your first post and you are trashing a new Honda?
if new take back to dealer for refund.

yes, it's a POS.....you happy now?


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Steady as she goes please... maybe we can reboot the discussion henceforth to some success... GOT, easy does it kind Sir. We who know and have got accustomed to you are quite fond but noobs in many cases require some care and feeding before being fully assimilated. 🍻

LauraM... please familiarize yourself with the forum rules of engagement, following them will greatly enhance your likelihood of success and longevity here at SBF.

That all said... the problem may indeed not al be with the machine, further investigation required. Honda blowers are world-renowned for their quality and utility.

Welcome and warmest regards, the Management.


----------



## LauraM (Dec 10, 2021)

Wow — I didn’t mean to step in it — I really was asking for some advice. I’m so sad that I’ve made a mistake — I can’t return it.if I could I would. 
Do the pins always break with wet snow??
How can I make the track grip on my sidewalk?


----------



## phendric (Oct 5, 2021)

LauraM said:


> I really was asking for some advice.


Hi @LauraM ; I think it'd be helpful if you could tell us more about your situation. We have a thread with advice for new members, and though it's geared towards folks asking for advice about which snow blower to buy, many of the questions we like to see answers to for those questions would probably be relevant to what you're asking for here.









READ THIS BEFORE YOU POST


Being a new member here, I recently started a thread asking for snow blower recommendations, like many do. Since joining, I've been a little surprised at how many times minor variants of the same question get asked, and also surprised that there's not some sort of sticky giving new members...




www.snowblowerforum.com





In particular, what kind of area do you need to clear? What were the conditions when you had issues with the new machine? What happened leading up to the broken pins (_I assume you mean shear pins_)? Do the tracks never grip, or do they sometimes grip and sometimes not?

It's a bummer spending lots of $$ and feeling like what one got wasn't worth it. Help us help you by providing some more information.

Finally, welcome! We're a friendly bunch here, including @orangputeh; he's just coming off a record 202 inches of snow in a single month...


----------



## ST1300 (Feb 17, 2017)

What is happening sounds like your auger reels are hitting the hard surface causing shear pins to fail for seemingly no reason, when that happens in any snow conditions it means your Honda needs some adjustments. I would bet you have a lot of bounce or vibration in the hand grips, too. 
On a flat level surface you can check that the scraper blade (under the reels, bottom of the bucket) it should not be dragging if it is then adjust the bucket skids so the scraper blade is 1/8" to 1/4" off the flat hard surface this will keep the reels from hitting the road surface. 
This procedure is outlined in your owners manual. 
If you are not mechanically skilled or don't have tools, take it back to the dealer and tell them it is not set up properly, (even if it was on sale or non returnable deal, they still should have set it up correctly. 
Having your machine correctly set up on the skids will put the weight back on the tracks (where it belongs) so you should get the traction back to drive the machine. IF this fails let us know, I'm sure someone else can suggest more ideas.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

LauraM said:


> Wow — I didn’t mean to step in it — I really was asking for some advice. I’m so sad that I’ve made a mistake — I can’t return it.if I could I would.
> Do the pins always break with wet snow??
> How can I make the track grip on my sidewalk?


You're OK...  Just... sometimes how you say is just as important as what you say. Lots of loyal, tried and true Honda fans here. Anyhow... we go forward.

As mentioned... I suspect your machine needs a couple of tweaks... especially if you bought it at a 'box' store. Those guys couldn't set up a box of Kleenex.

Can you take a few closeup pictures of the auger/bucket area? Might give us a better clue as to what is going on.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Also moved to the Honda forum... steady on.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

LauraM said:


> Wow — I didn’t mean to step in it — I really was asking for some advice. I’m so sad that I’ve made a mistake — I can’t return it.if I could I would.
> Do the pins always break with wet snow??
> How can I make the track grip on my sidewalk?


I'm the forum bi-polar nutcase.......my apologies. good advice is here from several members.


----------



## phendric (Oct 5, 2021)

ST1300 said:


> What is happening sounds like your auger reels are hitting the hard surface causing shear pins to fail for seemingly no reason, when that happens in any snow conditions it means your Honda needs some adjustments. I would bet you have a lot of bounce or vibration in the hand grips, too.


This makes me wonder - where did you buy this new snow blower? Was it from a local dealer than will also service it?


----------



## LauraM (Dec 10, 2021)

Bought it from a dealer nearby (only one available that has tracks) They seem to know how to setup. I live on a fairly steep hill. Tracks weren’t gripping mostly as I was going up the hill (sidewalk) I put new sheer pins in - I’m worried I tightened too much so I haven’t tried it yet. We just got another 6” or so. So I will be trying. I thought maybe bucket was too high. So I’ve lowered it slightly. I also wondered if it was slightly different side-to-side. It’s been very cold/snowy hard to check it.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

LauraM said:


> I thought maybe bucket was too high. So I’ve lowered it slightly. I also wondered if it was slightly different side-to-side. It’s been very cold/snowy hard to check it.


I would recommend using a yardstick or similar item(s) under the scraper bar to set the skid height. Also, if there are not any side skids mounted on the auger housing a pair of poly skids (60mm = 2-3/8" slot spacing) will help with control and turning.


----------



## AclockworkBlue (Nov 26, 2018)

I have a Honda HSS724ATD and love it! We'll get you there! I agree I think the auger is not set up right and is hitting the ground causing the sheer pins to break. As far as the tracks go, I'm not sure what you mean, they spin and you are still in place? The side skids are really nice to have, it will save your housing. This machine takes a little getting used to, but its a monster and will take anything you can throw at it (minus frozen newspapers)


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Laura, so we are all on the same page, is it easy for you to post a pic of the pins you had to replace? If not can you offer, where they on the wheels that the tracks are on, or the augers that chew the snow up on the front of the blower??
I should add, that I also have a 724 however not only is mine a HS series but I have beefed it up to a 924...
I only speak one language, so just confirming we on the same page. Thanks A. M.


----------



## Honda_Dad (Oct 30, 2021)

Hey Laura. I am also new to the track systems. I have yet to get the white love to try out my 924, but I would guess you may need to pay close attention to your skid setup. I added side skids to mine for assistance. If you don’t have the black side skids, then there will be black L shaped skids on the back of your bucket. These should be set up to raise your auger above any high points you may have on the sidewalk. Below are images of my bucket and auger in relation to dips in my sidewalk. Note how close the auger is to the con create. The side skid hits the sidewalk prior to the auger, preventing the concrete from damaging the teeth. If I had not added the side skid, then the bucket and auger would need to be raised by the back skids to a height above the concrete. Making it impossible to plow close to the surface. If you don’t have uneven transitions like mine, then it may be the hump at the entrance of your drive. I will need to raise my bucket on that transition every time. If this appears to be your issue then look for side skids or side shoes for snowblowers with a 2 and 1/4 bolt spacing. I would suggest longer skids than what I have for best results in uneven transitions.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Honda_Dad, great info..

Laura, one of the things that is maybe new to you regarding Honda 2 stage blowers, they are not designed to clean right down to bare pavement, that is what I use my little HS621 for. Tabora maybe pointed that out a few posts back.


----------



## LauraM (Dec 10, 2021)

contender said:


> Honda_Dad, great info..
> 
> one of the things that is maybe new to you regarding Honda 2 stage blowers, they are not designed to clean right down to bare pavement,
> You are SO right! My 30-yr-old (MTD) would clean down to the pavement. That's the only one I've used before.


THANK YOU ALL (inc. orangputeh) for the comments. Sorry I got off on the wrong foot.

I adjusted the bucket some and it did work better today (I like the yardstick tip). To answer a few questions: it was the shear pins (2) on the auger that broke originally (that didn't happen today) Tracks do sometimes spin/slip (snowblower doesn't move) -- liftng the bucket helps but it kinda defeats the purpose. I think my old one was heavier (didn't slip)
I only have the skids on the back of the bucket -- I will add the side ones. I'm determined to make it work out!


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

LauraM said:


> Bought it from a dealer nearby (only one available that has tracks) They seem to know how to setup. I live on a fairly steep hill. Tracks weren’t gripping mostly as I was going up the hill (sidewalk) I put new sheer pins in - I’m worried I tightened too much so I haven’t tried it yet. We just got another 6” or so. So I will be trying. I thought maybe bucket was too high. So I’ve lowered it slightly. I also wondered if it was slightly different side-to-side. It’s been very cold/snowy hard to check it.


you should not tighten the sheer pins they should be able to be rotated by hand. They should have some type of locking nut.


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

By the way for the fanatics here
What brand was you 30 year machine that you replaced ? Ariens? Toro? Craftsman?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

CarlB said:


> you should not tighten the sheer pins they should be able to be rotated by hand. They should have some type of locking nut.


That's not correct for Honda HSS snow blowers. They *should* be tight.


----------



## phendric (Oct 5, 2021)

contender said:


> ...regarding Honda 2 stage blowers, they are not designed to clean right down to bare pavement...


Slightly off-topic question: is _any_ 2-stage blower designed to clean down to bare pavement?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

phendric said:


> Slightly off-topic question: is _any_ 2-stage blower designed to clean down to bare pavement?


Some Toros had a spring-loaded scraper bar, I believe...


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Ok, my view is the Honda track is not as good as the Yahmha track for traction. If you ran a track before (????) then it has some validity. I put some cheap Chinese screw in grip studs in mind and it works better.

That said, the Honda is picky (per tabora) on the skids. Frankly the rear one suck as they grab and you herk and jerk.

tabora has noted and I found the same, you manage all that with the strut, release a bit of down pressure when its grabs, back the other way when you need to cut closer to not leave skim. . Yes it is a bit busy management wise.

I have the Poly Arnold Skids now (they have a wheel in the middle). Just waiting for warmer weather to put on. If I don't like the wheel I will removed and go with the straight poly part of the skid. 

As comparison, I loved the Yamaha YS 624T ( track - 24 inch in my case) and it was by leaps and bound the best snow blower ever made. But, time has marched on and Honda HSS track has the trigger direction control (good for an old guy with a bad back) as well as elecria start (good for an old guy with a bad back).

Yes the Honda works different than the Yamaha and I have to adjust to how it works. But for me at this stage of life, better. Damned if the Yamaha engine is still not better but the Honda engine does the job fine. It does throw snow further and I can place snow better.

_you should not tighten the sheer pins they should be able to be rotated by hand. They should have some type of locking nut._

You never leave a bolt loose let alone a shear bolt. They depend on clamping force (Honda) or if you leave them loose (Yamaha) you have play, then the auger gets momentum and there is more force impacted to the shear pin and it will break much sooner.


----------



## LauraM (Dec 10, 2021)

groomerz said:


> By the way for the fanatics here
> What brand was you 30 year machine that you replaced ? Ariens? Toro? Craftsman?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was an MTD with tracks (and they didn’t slip and kept me from slipping - which is why I stayed with a track version)


----------



## dadnjesse (Nov 24, 2015)

If you put the side skids on make sure you remove the rear ones that came on the machine.


----------



## Tee (Nov 14, 2019)

dadnjesse said:


> If you put the side skids on make sure you remove the rear ones that came on the machine.


The dealer I purchased my HSS724 left them on when he added the side ones. What improvement will I see removing them??


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> That's not correct for Honda HSS snow blowers. They *should* be tight.
> View attachment 186182


I wonder who started that rumor.???? I have to repair the shear pin holes all the time due to loose pins......


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

phendric said:


> Slightly off-topic question: is _any_ 2-stage blower designed to clean down to bare pavement?


The toro snow master









Is a unique 2 stage machine that has rubber auger to clean pavement and has the personal pace drive to propel it by using the rubber auger. Still has a 10 in impeller to throw snow 

 https://www.toro.com/en/snowmaster


Sorry to sidetrack topic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dadnjesse (Nov 24, 2015)

Tee said:


> The dealer I purchased my HSS724 left them on when he added the side ones. What improvement will I see removing them??


My experience it was easier to control with just the side ones on.


----------



## LauraM (Dec 10, 2021)

dadnjesse said:


> If you put the side skids on make sure you remove the rear ones that came on the machine.


thanks for the tip -- it looks like HONDA-DAD has both (side and rear) . Is it better to just use the side ones?


----------



## LauraM (Dec 10, 2021)

RC20 said:


> Honda HSS track has the trigger direion control (good for an old guy with a bad back) as well as elecria start (good for an old guy with a bad back).


those are some of the same reasons I bought the new Honda! (bad back too!!) 
I also thought the joystick vs cranking was better. I'm getting used to it.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

LauraM said:


> thanks for the tip -- it looks like HONDA-DAD has both (side and rear) . Is it better to just use the side ones?


I have my side roller skids set for the majority of the work and the rear skids are set just a bit higher to support the auger housing only when running the front off a step or other drop-off.


----------



## LauraM (Dec 10, 2021)

tabora said:


> I have my side roller skids set for the majority of the work and the rear skids are set just a bit higher to support the auger housing only when running the front off a step or other drop-off.


what are those roller skids?? and where did you get them?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

LauraM said:


> what are those roller skids?? and where did you get them?


Craftsman/Arnold roller skids. Available at Lowes, HD, Walmart, Amazon, etc. Will require drilling one extra hole on each side of the auger housing for the correct slot spacing.


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Snow-Thrower-Rolling-Skid-Shoes-490-241-0038/45820365


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Also Amazon carries them - I hate Walmart, last time I went in my wife made me for something she needed , but she hates them worse!









Amazon.com : Arnold 490-241-0038 Rolling Skid Shoes Wheel, Black : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com : Arnold 490-241-0038 Rolling Skid Shoes Wheel, Black : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com





With high shipping costs and stuff not available up here, Amazon works well with the Prime thing.


----------

